# Suche in mehreren Access Tabellen



## Ste-Re (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem mit Access, dass mich schon länger beschäftigt. Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, wie ich innerhald einer DB in mehreren Tabelles gleichzeitig suchen kann. 

Vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel zur veranscheulichung: 
Ich habe meine Musik in zwei DBs erfasst - in der ersten DB befindet sich zu jedem Album eine eigene Tabelle, in der alle Titel erfasst sind (naja zumindestes soll das mal so werden  ) In der zweiten DB hab ich zu den einzelnen Tabellen der ersten DB verlinkt und zwei Tabellen zur Übersicht geschaffen - eine für Einzelinterpreten, eine für Sampler. Wenn ich nun auf ein Album (Link) klicke, kann ich nun recht schnell und einfach erfahren was auf den jeweiligen Album für Titel sind.
Nun wieder zum Problem. Ich möchte gern eine Suche gestallten, in der ich nach einem bestimmten Lied suche und das Ergebnis sich dahin gehend gestalltet, dass mir Access ausgibt, in welcher Tabelle es den Titel gefunden hat. So ließe sich z.B. recht schnell feststellen, von wem Titel xyz - der mal wieder gecovert wurde - ursprünglich war.


Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr verwirrt und vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Danke


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. April 2004)

Machst ein Formular zur Eingabe und suchst dann per SQL in deinen Tabellen. Kannst auch nach ähnlichen Inhalten etc. suchen. Einfach ein bisserl in die Access-Hilfe zu SQL einlesen. Dann sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.

Nitro


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Das ist nicht zwigend erforderlich!

Erstelle eine Abfrage, die auf meheren Tabellen basiert, bzw. mehrere Tabellen enthält und damit kannst du dann Tabellenübergreifend suchen.


----------

